# Meet my folks



## jokensmoken (Jun 8, 2019)

A young man goes into the pharmacy to purchase some "protection" and being that he's inexperienced he asks the pharmacist for some assistance...
So after an in depth conversation about all things "condom" the pharmacist ask the young man how many he would like to purchase...
Recognizing the look of confusion and uncertainty he quickly adds "they come in packs of three, six and one dozen...
"Oh" the young man says "definitely a dozen. My girlfriend is getting pretty serious, she asked me over for dinner to meet her parents before we go out, so I think this is going to be the night and I plan on doing it A LOT..."
So later that evening the young man goes to his girls house for dinner and to meet her parents...
Everyone is seated at the table waiting for "dad" as he was running a bit late coming home from work 
When he arrives and takes his seat at the head of the table the young man immediately bows his head and asks permission to say the evening grace.
He begins a long drawn out blessing, so long in fact, his girlfriend nudges him under the table indicating that it was time for the "amens" however the young man continues on till finally his girlfriend leans over and whispers 
"I had no idea you were so religious, why didnt you ever mention it"?
The young man whispers back
"Why didnt you ever mention your dad was a pharmacist "?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2019)

HA !


----------

